# help !! removals spain to uk



## chrispash (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey guys. my little sis has been living in Spain for the last few years. things have taken a turn for the worse and she needs to move back to the uk. she has a cat and dog whom she would never part with. she does not have to much stuff just lots of clothes shoes and some kitchen stuff. 

any ideas on the best cheapest and safest way to get her back. 

thank you so much for your help. 

chris


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

chrispash said:


> Hey guys. my little sis has been living in Spain for the last few years. things have taken a turn for the worse and she needs to move back to the uk. she has a cat and dog whom she would never part with. she does not have to much stuff just lots of clothes shoes and some kitchen stuff.
> 
> any ideas on the best cheapest and safest way to get her back.
> 
> ...


Chris,have a look on the buy,sell and swap sites on facebook.You will find quite a few people are doing this as a business now.They are advertising full or part loads and also there are one or two people who specialise in taking animals back to the UK.Sorry I can't be more specific but I am sure you will find what you are looking for on there.Oh you will find some of these people come highly recommended.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chrispash said:


> Hey guys. my little sis has been living in Spain for the last few years. things have taken a turn for the worse and she needs to move back to the uk. she has a cat and dog whom she would never part with. she does not have to much stuff just lots of clothes shoes and some kitchen stuff.
> 
> any ideas on the best cheapest and safest way to get her back.
> 
> ...


Way2Go do one way van hire, but they also do accompanied loads and advertise that they can carry pets.

One thing she will have to be careful with is that the pet passports are up to date otherwise she may have a problem at the UK border


----------



## chrispash (Mar 9, 2013)

great thanks guys. so i have sorted getting her stuff back to the uk just need to get her and her dog baileys and cat simbre.

anyone know of anybody driving back or good safe car share schemes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

I would get in touch with a British removal firm called Bishops Move. They do removals to Spain and will take stuff back to the UK. We used them to come to Spain. We had excellent service from them


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chrispash said:


> great thanks guys. so i have sorted getting her stuff back to the uk just need to get her and her dog baileys and cat simbre.
> 
> anyone know of anybody driving back or good safe car share schemes.


Well, talking frankly .... Its unlikely you will find someone doing a car share with a cat and a dog unless you can be 100% sure about the passport situation and they dont mind the hassle associated with moving animals, i.e. stopping every couple of hours


----------

